

Two rebels take on Apple Computers. - bwaldorf
http://www.sfweekly.com/2009-11-11/news/worms-in-the-apple/

======
indiejade
I was on the bus this morning, found a copy of SF Weekly, and read this
article. Very interesting, especially in the approach to framing the Apple
"monopoly of the OSX". It will be interesting to see what the courts say.

